
Autonomous Vehicles Might Drive Cities to Financial Ruin - jasoncartwright
https://www.wired.com/story/autonomous-vehicles-might-drive-cities-to-financial-ruin
======
nanis
I would not recommend spending time on this article:

    
    
        many cities balance their budgets using money brought
        in by cars: gas taxes, vehicle registration fees,
        traffic tickets, and billions of dollars in parking
        revenue. But driverless cars don't need these things:
        Many will be electric, will never get a ticket, and can
        circle the block endlessly rather than park.
    

Hmmm ... If "autonomous" vehicles actually ever became this dominant, I am
sure someone would figure out how to ticket them for circling the block more
than once or "adjust" the registration fees.

~~~
smt88
I'd go further to suggest that autonomous cars might decrease some costs and
be easier to tax, since they're connected vehicles.

~~~
nanis
Yup, DRM-like required ticketing blob in the firmware. The car can write the
tickets and transfer funds from your bank account to the appropriate
government entity without you having to lift a finger.

Great! I can't wait for what's next!

~~~
smt88
I don't know if you were being sincere, but that specific scenario can't
happen because of due process in the US.

